# Ring Road Antwerpen



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I've read all the posts that I can find still a little confused though

What will the Antwerp ring road be like at 5-6am on a weekday?

I will be traveling West to East coming in on the A14/E17 leaving on the A1/E19


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Did it last year Frank on our way to Assan at around that time of day.
It was very slow, all the natives knew which lane to get into and we were cut up quite a few times.

New tom tom 730 go will give us better warning this year.

Last year we had no signal for about 5 miles going into Antwerp for about 1 hour. The same thing happened on the way home.

Dave p


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Happy Days Dave










above the pits Assen TT


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

sallytrafic said:


> I've read all the posts that I can find still a little confused though
> What will the Antwerp ring road be like at 5-6am on a weekday?
> I will be traveling West to East coming in on the A14/E17 leaving on the A1/E19


Just set the Sat-Nav and hang on Frank.

We did last October and although busy not really scary.

Ray.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

The Antwerp Ring Road is the most difficult road to find your way round we have ever been on. You would think a ring road would be easy. Good luck


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

sallytrafic said:


> I've read all the posts that I can find still a little confused though
> 
> What will the Antwerp ring road be like at 5-6am on a weekday?
> 
> I will be traveling West to East coming in on the A14/E17 leaving on the A1/E19


Used it for over 20 years

Stay in the middle and follow the city names moving into the well signposted slip roads as required

No different to the Birmingham or the M25


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

When I used to drive from Detmold to Zeebrugge I always remember advice i received for Antwerp 'get in the outside lane as soon as possible and drive faster than anybody else'


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Wupert said:


> sallytrafic said:
> 
> 
> > I've read all the posts that I can find still a little confused though
> ...


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Wupert

Surely only so far around the ring then the Eindhoven road (A13 E34 or N12) goes off whereas I'm going to Amsterdam (A1 E19) or is there another route or perhaps idiosyncratic signing.

Leave it all to my navigator and Tom Tom usually but this time I'll be driving solo and only listening to Tom Tom.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Frank, you could always use the ##*%^*@ Tunnel for about €18 :twisted:


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
I am with sally traffic 'Outside lane/fast' plus,in close quarter combat,USE YOUR WEIGHT!!, do a little 'Leaning on',in the clinches.
Gear jammer.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Had a dreadful time with the Antwerp ring road last year. 
Like all Belgian roads, the signage is abysmal and you follow either the R1 or the R2 ( one supposedly passing west and the other east ), and still wind up in a tunnel to the docks which you don't want but still costs you E18 !

In short, find another way. It will be better for your composure and your pocket.


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

sallytrafic said:


> Wupert
> 
> Surely only so far around the ring then the Eindhoven road (A13 E34 or N12) goes off whereas I'm going to Amsterdam (A1 E19) or is there another route or perhaps idiosyncratic signing.
> 
> Leave it all to my navigator and Tom Tom usually but this time I'll be driving solo and only listening to Tom Tom.


Coming N from Ghent under the tunel stay in the middle lane

Follow the Deurne Breda Amsterdam signs in that case.

They are huge signs and as you near the junction they will lead you to the right.

With your Tom tom its a doddle

I was always heading east for Germany

Wups


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Jean-Luc said:


> Frank, you could always use the ##*%^*@ Tunnel for about €18 :twisted:


Wash your mouth out Jean. 8O :lol:


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

We had no problems in the summer, travelled round at midday on the way up to Arnhem

To be fair the locals gave us a bit of space and let us in when I needed it

Also followed a Dutch artic which helped

You'll be fine


----------

